# Golden oldies. Remember these?



## Pappy (Jun 30, 2021)

Lots of detergents offered premiums to get you to buy their products. Here’s a couple:


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## bingo (Jun 30, 2021)

these were  full of Big Top peanut butter


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)

My mom swore by this!

After every bath the tub was given an Old Dutch Cleanser treatment!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)

How about this one, Paps?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)

We went through a _LOT_ of this in our house!

I remember the box just like yesterday!

This was my moms go-to brand (1960/70's)!


----------



## Tom 86 (Jun 30, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Lots of detergents offered premiums to get you to buy their products. Here’s a couple:
> 
> View attachment 171586View attachment 171587


Mom got a lot of those glasses & also the towels. A Long time ago.


----------



## win231 (Jun 30, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> How about this one, Paps?


I knew I saw you on TV before!


----------



## win231 (Jun 30, 2021)

As a kid, I remember those cereal boxes that said "Free Inside" on the box.  They always ended up in the cart & my mom rarely noticed.
And "Cracker Jack" always had a toy in the box.
If any of you remember the "Super Ball," Green Giant canned vegetables sent me a free Green one after I sent in the label from the can.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 30, 2021)

*I remember..but the prize inside meant less detergent.  LOL*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)

win231 said:


> As a kid, I remember those cereal boxes that said "Free Inside" on the box.  They always ended up in the cart & my mom rarely noticed.
> And "Cracker Jack" always had a toy in the box.
> If any of you remember the "Super Ball," Green Giant canned vegetables sent me a free Green one after I sent in the label from the can.


I remember it so well!

Not the green super ball though.

Even laundry detergent boxes came with "Free Inside" offerings.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Tom 86 (Jun 30, 2021)

Oh, how I remember the Kool-Aid drink mix.  Our plant used to make it along with Tang, Kool-Aid Pudding, Stove Top & many more.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> Oh, how I remember the Kool-Aid drink mix.  Our plant used to make it along with Tang, Kool-Aid Pudding, Stove Top & many more.


Kool-Aid was a favourite in our house!

It takes me back to summertime, sweltering hot outside, sitting at the supper table with freshly sliced garden grown cucumbers and tomatoes on the table, along with whatever else mom made for supper that night, and in the centre of the table a big fresh jug of Kool-Aid!

I still remember the moisture water droplets that would form on the outside of the juice jug, and boy, how refreshing it was! I was never one for sweet stuff as a kid, so the more diluted, the better!

And yes, Tang, too!


----------



## Pappy (Jun 30, 2021)

Some old cereal prizes. The pins are from Pep cereal. I had the whole set.


----------



## win231 (Jun 30, 2021)

I also remember _"Flavor Straws._"  A paper straw filled with chocolate or strawberry flavoring that was released when you stuck it in milk.
I didn't bother with the milk; I just wanted the sugar, so I ate the inside of the straw & part of the paper, too.


----------



## win231 (Jun 30, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Some old cereal prizes. The pins are from Pep cereal. I had the whole set.View attachment 171606View attachment 171607


LOL - _"Authentic"_ Colt Six Shooter.  They'd never get away with calling it authentic today.  It would be a $4,000.00 gift.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)

I remember when most men styled their hair with this


----------



## win231 (Jun 30, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I remember when most men styled their hair with this


I've never seen that one, but I do remember "Brylcreem."


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 30, 2021)

We always had a bar of this laying around:






Still do but there's no naptha in it any more.  Stuff is dangerous.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)

win231 said:


> I've never seen that one, but I do remember "Brylcreem."


Yes, I remember Brylcreem, too!

Poor housewives back in the day, pillowcases must have been a mess all the time.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)

I remember my grandparents always had a bottle of this on hand.

Have such great memories of everything coming in glass jars or bottles!

1950's/60's version...






1970's version...


----------



## Llynn (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Llynn (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)

If anyone knows what this was used for, please weigh-in.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)

Does this stuff sound pretty good to you guys?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 30, 2021)

I remember Glass Wax. It was some type of liquid glass cleaner. You smeared it on the windows, let it dry and wiped it off. The problem was you ended up with all the white dust that got all over everything.

They really hit the jack pot when they offered Christmas stencils. I think you had to send for them. You put the stencil on the window and dabbed it with the Glass Wax which would make a white design on the window.

The beauty of it all was that all you had to do after the holidays was wipe it off and you ended up with sparkling clean windows, so they said.
I pestered my mom to let me have the stencils. 

I remember stenciling snowflakes on every window of our house. Mom must have spent hours cleaning up the mess.

We also did it on our school windows as well. The poor janitor had to clean the windows..


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)

The name of this one prompted a good laugh!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)

This one brings back memories.

For toothaches, a whole clove was placed between the tooth or teeth in question and gently bit down on.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)

Paregoric, is a hydroalcoholic solution containing not more than 129.6 mg of powdered opium per 29.573 ml

Just love some of the ingredients in these Golden Oldies!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)

Did you raise your kiddies with Small Fry's? LOL!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)

"_other flavouring material_"

And we just thought we had it bad today!


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 30, 2021)

This was always in the house growing up:


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> This was always in the house growing up:


Did it live up it's name and get you going, Jon? LOL!

We never had it but it's my understand that it was some awful in taste?


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 30, 2021)

There one more that the older women of the family kept hidden - Lydia Pinkham's Vegetable Compound






Supposedly for women's problems, the stuff older than 1906 was 20% alcohol.  No wonder they treated it like a rare wine to be used sparingly.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)

Pain King... 63% alcohol!

I'm starting to think that alcohol was the cure-all of all ailments!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 30, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> If anyone knows what this was used for, please weigh-in.


*Turpentine* oil is applied to the skin for joint pain, muscle pain, nerve pain, and toothaches. People sometimes breathe in (inhale) the vapors of *turpentine* oil to reduce the chest congestion that goes along with some lung diseases. In foods and beverages, distilled *turpentine* oil is used as a flavoring.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)

Pappy said:


> *Turpentine* oil is applied to the skin for joint pain, muscle pain, nerve pain, and toothaches. People sometimes breathe in (inhale) the vapors of *turpentine* oil to reduce the chest congestion that goes along with some lung diseases. In foods and beverages, distilled *turpentine* oil is used as a flavoring.


Thanks, Paps!

Boy, I can only imagine the smell. Clothes, bedding, furnishings... all smelling of turpentine.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 30, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Thanks, Paps!
> 
> Boy, I can only imagine the smell. Clothes, bedding, furnishings... all smelling of turpentine.


I can remember it being in the house when I was a kid, but didn’t know what they used it for.


----------



## win231 (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 1, 2021)

win231 said:


>


Neighbours had one of these and for once a commercial actually got it right, no false advertising on it!

What you see is what you got with the Water Wiggle. 

Was such a great way to cool down and have a little fun when it was just so stifling hot out that we didn't feel like making the walk to the beach.

Thanks for the memories!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 1, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I remember Glass Wax. It was some type of liquid glass cleaner. You smeared it on the windows, let it dry and wiped it off. The problem was you ended up with all the white dust that got all over everything.
> 
> They really hit the jack pot when they offered Christmas stencils. I think you had to send for them. You put the stencil on the window and dabbed it with the Glass Wax which would make a white design on the window.
> 
> ...


Your post brought back a lot of great old memories for me, Ruth!

The stenciling I remember, even though we never had it in our home or at school, but whenever a holiday was in the midst, out would come the heavy craft paper (in school) and we'd make Christmas ornaments, Chinese Lanterns, snowflakes, Santa cutouts, colourful leaves in the early fall to make the start of autumn, and the list went on, and whatever could be applied to the class windows was.

Looking back on it now I seem to remember few school days going by where classroom windows weren't plastered with something or another! LOL!

Thanks for the walk down memory lane!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 1, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 171736


We had a couple in our home (childhood home), and we could get them to slink down a good portion of the stairs, but somehow they never kept going. I don't recall one ever making it from the top of the stairs to the bottom without help.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 1, 2021)

*Not sure I remember these, but I will bet someone here does

*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 1, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *Not sure I remember these, but I will bet someone here does
> 
> View attachment 171779*


Oh yes, Marie, I remember them well! One of my faves back in the day!

No matter how hard I tried, I could never stomach black licorice, but look out when it came to red, and NIBS didn't disappoint!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 1, 2021)

Had these too.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 1, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Had these too.
> 
> View attachment 171798View attachment 171799


Baby brother had an Erector set, nothing junk about it. Solid brass and steel pieces, nuts, bolts, fasteners, a little wrench and screwdriver... he used to tinker with his for hours at a time.

Toys like the Erector set lasted for a lifetime and where then (or could be) passed down from generation to generation, and kids required no batteries to enjoy it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 1, 2021)

The Erector set reminded me of two other time-honoured toys, Tinker Toys and Lincoln Logs, both of which my baby siblings had, too.


----------



## Kadee (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Kadee (Jul 1, 2021)

This is in a very old recipe book I have I’d estimate the book would have been published back in the late 1930’s early 1940’s


----------



## Kadee (Jul 1, 2021)

Info about the above Cooker 
Adelect cooker. No1. Manufactured for Adelect by Simpsons
The Adelaide Electric Supply Company increased the use of electricity with a the campaign which included demonstrating electrical appliances. In 1934 the charges for electricity used by domestic applicances was decreased. Another incentive was the Adelect stove which was manufactured in Adelaide and was not purchased but hired by the customers.​


----------



## dobielvr (Jul 1, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


>


Drinking!   Yikes!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 1, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Drinking!   Yikes!!


That was my thought exactly, Dob! LOL!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 1, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> Info about the above Cooker
> Adelect cooker. No1. Manufactured for Adelect by Simpsons​The Adelaide Electric Supply Company increased the use of electricity with a the campaign which included demonstrating electrical appliances. In 1934 the charges for electricity used by domestic applicances was decreased. Another incentive was the Adelect stove which was manufactured in Adelaide and was not purchased but hired by the customers.​


Lovely tidbit of history, Kadee!


----------



## Jules (Jul 1, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> If anyone knows what this was used for, please weigh-in.



On the insert, you can read “acts as a Lax(active)”.  I’ll bet it did.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 1, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


>


*My dad always kept a bottle of Bromo in the cupboard*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 1, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *My dad always kept a bottle of Bromo in the cupboard*


I remember it but vaguely, but Bromo was the way to go.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 1, 2021)

Jules said:


> On the insert, you can read “acts as a Lax(active)”.  I’ll bet it did.


ROFLMAO!

I'm with you, I'll bet it did, too!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 1, 2021)

* *


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Fyrefox (Jul 2, 2021)

Growing up and watching _Ted Mack’s Original Amateur Hour, _one got the impression that almost any ailment was caused by _Iron-Poor Blood, _which could be remedied by ingestion of liberal amounts of _Geritol.- -  _Gee, my blood’s _tired!_


----------



## dobielvr (Jul 2, 2021)

I found these in my Dad's medicine cabinet:
Iodine Tincture...for external use only...Poison.
Alka- Seltzer

And, an oldie but goodie....Mercurochrome.  I remember using that stuff.


----------



## Fyrefox (Jul 3, 2021)

I think that there was the notion that to be _good _for you, any medication or treatment had to taste terrible, burn, or be somehow unpleasant.- - _That’s how you know it’s “working!”  _And of course, so much was attributable to _bad nerves!  

_


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 3, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 171853


OMG, the nose and eye burning stench! 

The smell soured our house for days after my mom would give someone in the family a perm!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 3, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> OMG, the nose and eye burning stench!
> 
> The smell soured our house for days after my mom would give someone in the family a perm!


My mom used to be a hairdresser. Stopped working before I was born, but did a lot of home perms. My brothers hated being around when she did them because she stunk up the house. LOL


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 3, 2021)

Pappy said:


> *Turpentine* oil is applied to the skin for joint pain, muscle pain, nerve pain, and toothaches. People sometimes breathe in (inhale) the vapors of *turpentine* oil to reduce the chest congestion that goes along with some lung diseases. In foods and beverages, distilled *turpentine* oil is used as a flavoring.


I remember my mother telling me they used to give kids turpentine for the croup.


----------



## Tom 86 (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 3, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> My mom used to be a hairdresser. Stopped working before I was born, but did a lot of home perms. My brothers hated being around when she did them because she stunk up the house. LOL


Our house stunk regularly, Marie! LOL!

I don't know what it was, but my mom was the go-to hairdresser in the family! LOL!

I recall joking with my mom in later years while reminiscing over such, that she (my mom) must have made a great cup of coffee, or that everyone loved her company, which they did.

My mom took pride in all that she did, and maybe that, too, was another indicator as to why everyone gravitated to our house to get their hair done.


----------



## Tom 86 (Jul 3, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> If anyone knows what this was used for, please weigh-in.


I remember my mom putting this on cuts I got when sliding off my bicycle. This was back in the 40's


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 3, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> I remember my mom putting this on cuts I got when sliding off my bicycle. This was back in the 40's


Must have smelled like the dickens!


----------



## Gaer (Jul 3, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


>


Hey!  This product got me and my kids  though a lot of colds and flu!  It's still in my medicine cabinet!  Am I the only one who still uses it?
Is that why the men all run away from me?   Cause I smell so good?    hahahaha!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 3, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Hey!  This product got me and my kids  though a lot of colds and flu!  It's still in my medicine cabinet!  Am I the only one who still uses it?
> Is that why the men all run away from me?   Cause I smell so good?    hahahaha!


ROFLMAO!

If the men are running away, Gaer, you're not putting enough on! 

It truly was great stuff!

My mom always had a jar of Vicks VapoRub on hand in the bathroom cabinet, so that's what we got as kids, and my own children lived through the Vicks VapoRub years, but I haven't had a jar of Vicks on hand in the house for eternity. 

Shame on me, really, because it was really good stuff, sometimes meaning the difference between my kids falling asleep when they were sick, and staying asleep for a good portion of the night, especially when they were little.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 6, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Hey!  This product got me and my kids  though a lot of colds and flu!  It's still in my medicine cabinet!  Am I the only one who still uses it?
> Is that why the men all run away from me?   Cause I smell so good?    hahahaha!


Well, you're quite right.  We've had some on hand forever and in those rare occasions when I get a head cold or congestion, out comes the Vicks.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 8, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Lots of detergents offered premiums to get you to buy their products. Here’s a couple:
> 
> View attachment 171586View attachment 171587


Duz does everything.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 8, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> My mom swore by this!
> 
> After every bath the tub was given an Old Dutch Cleanser treatment!


We always had this in the house.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 8, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


>


Oh, how I hated this stuff and still do.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 8, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Yes, I remember Brylcreem, too!
> 
> Poor housewives back in the day, pillowcases must have been a mess all the time.


A little dab will do ya.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 8, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> We always had a bar of this laying around:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Came in flakes as well.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 8, 2021)

Let's not forget Ovaltine and Captain Midnight's secret decoder badge or ring.






All you young ladies can be forgiven for not knowing of this most important boy's must-have.  Girls were not allowed in the secret squadron, not that you'd want to.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 8, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> If anyone knows what this was used for, please weigh-in.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 8, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Oh, how I hated this stuff and still do.


LOL!

We lived off the stuff, Lew! 

If it wasn't Kool-Aid in our house, _and it was_... it was Tang!


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 8, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> If anyone knows what this was used for, please weigh-in.


In the days of yore, this was used mainly for upper respiratory diseases.  The fumes made for easier breathing.  It was also dabbed on cuts and abrasions.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 8, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Paregoric, is a hydroalcoholic solution containing not more than 129.6 mg of powdered opium per 29.573 ml
> 
> Just love some of the ingredients in these Golden Oldies!
> 
> ...


My great aunt was addicted to this stuff.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 8, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> LOL!
> 
> We lived off the stuff, Lew!
> 
> If it wasn't Kool-Aid in our house, _and it was_... it was Tang!


Good grief, I remember that Tang too.  How gross was that stuff.  We always had it in the house and my sibs loved it.  Even the first astronauts took it into space with them.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 8, 2021)

Anyone remember this stuff?  Staple in our household and we loved it.  Still around.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 8, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Good grief, I remember that Tang too.  How gross was that stuff.  We always had it in the house and my sibs loved it.  Even the first astronauts took it into space with them.


ROFLMAO!

You know, Lew, my dad would come home from work on a hot summer day and the first thing he'd ask my mom is, "_you got any chilled Tang_"? 

Thinking back on it now I think like you, I wouldn't touch either (Tank or Kool-Aid) now, but as kids we thought we had hit the lotto when on grocery night mom unpacked several boxes of Kool-Aid and Tank from the heavy brown paper chopping bags!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 8, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Anyone remember this stuff?  Staple in our household and we loved it.  Still around.


I never heard of it before or seen it.

The package sure does make for an appealing sell!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 9, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Anyone remember this stuff?  Staple in our household and we loved it.  Still around.


I barely remember grandma using this when she mixed up the ingredients for home made ice cream. Always thought Junket was a funny name.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 9, 2021)

Pappy said:


> I barely remember grandma using this when she mixed up the ingredients for home made ice cream. Always thought Junket was a funny name.


(READ MORE)

young Pappy


----------

